# Reading > Who Said That? >  Enlightenment nausea and Emesis

## mcndjxlefnd

There was a philosopher who said that upon a brief moment of enlightenment, one would be overcome by nausea and end up vomiting. I believe this is where they got the idea for the scene of Neo puking when he awakens from the Matrix in that movie. Who was this philosopher and in what work did he make this speculation?

----------


## Weston

Albert Camus... But I can't remember the work

----------


## Tor-Hershman

> There was a philosopher who said that upon a brief moment of enlightenment, one would be overcome by nausea and end up vomiting. I believe this is where they got the idea for the scene of Neo puking when he awakens from the Matrix in that movie. Who was this philosopher and in what work did he make this speculation?


Perhaps one, perhaps most, but not another.
Perhaps Camus, who I greatly admire, at that particular moment of time was thinking of this.....

----------

